# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Help!

## BlackMage

Help I wanna tell a Russian girl I love her because I can't get any American women.  How do I say it and can you record it?

----------


## BlackMage

Why sure, BlackMage, it is, "Я вас люблю."  "Ja vas lublu." 
Here's the recording:
...

----------


## BlackMage

Blackmage, you idiot, if he's telling her he loves her he will use the informal я тебя люблю, and your translateration is all wrong.  It should be "Ya tebya lyublyu." 
And your recording is bad because your л in люблю are too hard.  Here's how it's supposed to be:

----------


## BlackMage

> Blackmage, you idiot, if he's telling her he loves her he will use the informal я тебя люблю, and your translateration is all wrong.  It should be "Ya tebya lyublyu." 
> And your recording is bad because your л in люблю are too hard.  Here's how it's supposed to be:

 Let me say it now: 
<recording>

----------


## BlackMage

> Blackmage, you idiot, if he's telling her he loves her he will use the informal я тебя люблю, and your translateration is all wrong.  It should be "Ya tebya lyublyu." 
> And your recording is bad because your л in люблю are too hard.  Here's how it's supposed to be:

 THIS COMING FROM SOMEONE WHO CAN'T SPELL TRANSL*I*TERATION!?

----------


## BlackMage

> Originally Posted by BlackMage  Blackmage, you idiot, if he's telling her he loves her he will use the informal я тебя люблю, and your translateration is all wrong.  It should be "Ya tebya lyublyu." 
> And your recording is bad because your л in люблю are too hard.  Here's how it's supposed to be:   THIS COMING FROM SOMEONE WHO CAN'T SPELL TRANSL*I*TERATION!?

 How's my accent:
<recording>

----------


## BlackMage

> Originally Posted by BlackMage  Blackmage, you idiot, if he's telling her he loves her he will use the informal я тебя люблю, and your translateration is all wrong.  It should be "Ya tebya lyublyu." 
> And your recording is bad because your л in люблю are too hard.  Here's how it's supposed to be:   THIS COMING FROM SOMEONE WHO CAN'T SPELL TRANSL*I*TERATION!?

   ::

----------


## BlackMage

> Originally Posted by BlackMage        Originally Posted by BlackMage  Blackmage, you idiot, if he's telling her he loves her he will use the informal я тебя люблю, and your translateration is all wrong.  It should be "Ya tebya lyublyu." 
> And your recording is bad because your л in люблю are too hard.  Here's how it's supposed to be:   THIS COMING FROM SOMEONE WHO CAN'T SPELL TRANSL*I*TERATION!?

   ::   ::   ::

----------


## BlackMage

> 

   ::

----------


## BlackMage

Hey guys, I don't think that BlackMage cares anymore, he only has one post and that was 3 years ago.

----------


## Rtyom

Раздесятирение личности?  ::   ::

----------


## basurero

Here is a native Russian recording: 
Ja tebja Ljublju

----------


## kwatts59

?????   ::   
Blackie, you must have had a few more beers than me.   ::

----------


## BlackMage

Hei im a american boi and i donnt no how to spel, how I sound like? 
<recording>

----------


## BlackMage

> Here is a native Russian recording: 
> Ja tebja Ljublju

 <Out of Character> ROFL.  basurero you rock.

----------


## Rtyom

> Here is a native Russian recording: 
> Ja tebja Ljublju

 Дети, никогда не пытайтесь повторить это у себя дома.

----------


## BlackMage

> ?????    
> Blackie, you must have had a few more beers than me.

 Don't tell the campus police.  ::   ::

----------


## basurero

Извиняйте меня, ты говоришься, что это не крутой акцентский голос? А почему еж, я нативный говоритель русского наречия. Я произскажу слова по-правильному! А что ты не американский мальчикский человек?

----------


## Dimitri

> Извиняйте меня, ты говоришься, что это не крутой акцентский голос? А почему еж, я нативный говоритель русского наречия. Я произскажу слова по-правильному! А что ты не американский мальчикский человек?

 ?

----------


## BlackMage

> ?

   ::

----------


## basurero

LOL Дмитри, почему ЖЕ переключаешь разговор на другую тему???? Это спокойное затишье для тех, кто сошли с ума.

----------


## BlackMage

> Это спокойное затишье для тех, кто сошли с ума.

 Превосходно сказано!

----------


## Dimitri

> LOL Дмитри, почему ЖЕ переключаешь разговор на другую тему???? Это спокойное затишье для тех, кто сошли с ума.

 Я не перевожу разговор на другую тему ))
Я просто поинтересовался, что ты хотел сказать этой фразой:   

> Извиняйте меня, ты говоришься, что это не крутой акцентский голос? А почему еж, я нативный говоритель русского наречия. Я произскажу слова по-правильному! А что ты не американский мальчикский человек?

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  ?

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by BlackMage        Originally Posted by Dimitri  ?

----------


## Rtyom

"Я сошла с ума, я сошла с ума..."  (c)

----------


## heitor91

> "Я сошла с ума, я сошла с ума..."  (c)

 "Мне нужна она, мне нужна она..." 
"Ситуация help
 Ситуация S.OS." That's how I feel! You are the craziest people I've ever known  ::   ::   ::  Except myself  ::

----------


## Rtyom

How far can you go, Heitor?  ::

----------


## DDT

> Help I wanna tell a Russian girl I love her because I can't get any American women.  How do I say it and can you record it?

 You are wasting your time anyway......all those girls belong to me.

----------


## basurero

Мне нужна треба, мне нужна трема! 
Я сошла сюда!

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by BlackMage  Help I wanna tell a Russian girl I love her because I can't get any American women.  How do I say it and can you record it?   You are wasting your time anyway......all those girls belong to me.

 You pimp share the girls with us!

----------


## Dimitri

> Russian girl I love her because I can't get any American women

   ::

----------


## BlackMage

> Originally Posted by DDT        Originally Posted by BlackMage  Help I wanna tell a Russian girl I love her because I can't get any American women.  How do I say it and can you record it?   You are wasting your time anyway......all those girls belong to me.   You pimp share the girls with us!

 We'll make a trade - women for oil.

----------


## heitor91

> How far can you go, Heitor?

 Hmm... 
А они говорят, говорят это бред
Это солнечный яд, золотые лучи...
......... мама папа прости! 
... 
Раз, два, после пяти
Мама папа прости
Я сошла с ума... 
As you can see, I only remember some parts of the song. but I love it! That was my first Russian song  ::  Please continue  ::

----------


## TATY

Hello everyone!
Здраbствуйтэ каждыи! 
I want to learn Russian but I don't know where to start.
Я хотеть два изучатб Русский язбік но я нет знать где два начать. 
My name is Pantenne, I am 16 and I am girl from Ohio.
Мой имя есть Рantenne, я 16 год и я есть девушка из Оhio. 
There is a really hot guy in my class from Kiev in Russia.
Там есть очень горячий ребята б мой класс из кіеб в россиЯ.  
I've had a look at the Russian alphabet, but I am confused. 
Why is Н an N and not an H like in American.
It says that little B letter "makes the preceeding consonant soft". What does preceeding mean? I think I've heard my dad say he has a preceeding hairline. And when they say soft, does that mean I whisper it? 
It says Russian is written from left to right, but how comes россиЯ is written backwards?  
Спасибо ты четбїре помогитб 
~xX Pantenne Xx~

----------


## Rtyom

TATY, ах***, дайте две! You are the craziest of us, gosh, you made me laugh unstoppably, I got pains in my stomach... Ha... Ha... ha... ha.......
Рыдалъ.

----------


## BlackMage

Рш умукнщту! 
Кгыышфт шы ыщ уфын фдд нщг рфму ещ вщ шы срфтпу еру лунищфкв шт еру ЭСщтекщд ЗфтудЭ!  Ш вщтэе лтщц црн ерун ыфн шеэы ыщ рфквю  Цштвщцы цщц Ш ыегвшув Ызфтшыр ащк еркуу нуфкыб иге кгыышфт шы ЫЩ ьгср уфышук! 
Нщгк Акшутвб
ИдфслЬфпу 
P.S. It's a secret code.  The key is right under your nose.

----------


## Rtyom

> Рш умукнщту! 
> Кгыышфт шы ыщ уфын фдд нщг рфму ещ вщ шы срфтпу еру лунищфкв шт еру ЭСщтекщд ЗфтудЭ!  Ш вщтэе лтщц црн ерун ыфн шеэы ыщ рфквю  Цштвщцы цщц Ш ыегвшув Ызфтшыр ащк еркуу нуфкыб иге кгыышфт шы ЫЩ ьгср уфышук! 
> Нщгк Акшутвб
> ИдфслЬфпу 
> P.S. It's a secret code.  The key is right under your nose.

 Hi everyone!
Russian is so easy all you have to do is change the keyboard in the "Control Panel"! I don't know why they say it's so hard. Windows wow I studied Spanish for three years, but russian is SO much easier! 
=========
I cracked your code. Voila!

----------


## BlackMage

Щп гзш мыь меымд НОЩВю нокь Щжж тк щбхекввка.

----------


## BlackMage

> Hi everyone!
> Russian is so easy all you have to do is change the keyboard in the "Control Panel"! I don't know why they say it's so hard. Windows wow I studied Spanish for three years, but russian is SO much easier! 
> =========
> I cracked your code. Voila!

 See, a native Russian understands perfectly!

----------


## Rtyom

> Щп гзш мыь меымд НОЩВю нокь Щжж тк щбхекввка.

 You wanted to say that you don't give a hoot if someone understands you and this is the way you express your superiority over others!

----------


## BlackMage

> You wanted to say that you don't give a hoot if someone understands you and this is the way you express your superiority over others!

 Тшн Щ АЗ рщик ы оззн щп гзш шьакевныьа бк"

----------


## basurero

> Hello everyone!
> Здраbствуйтэ каждыи! 
> I want to learn Russian but I don't know where to start.
> Я хотеть два изучатб Русский язбік но я нет знать где два начать. 
> My name is Pantenne, I am 16 and I am girl from Ohio.
> Мой имя есть Рantenne, я 16 год и я есть девушка из Оhio. 
> There is a really hot guy in my class from Kiev in Russia.
> Там есть очень горячий ребята б мой класс из кіеб в россиЯ.  
> I've had a look at the Russian alphabet, but I am confused. 
> ...

 You're making great progress, I'm impressed.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  You wanted to say that you don't give a hoot if someone understands you and this is the way you express your superiority over others!   Тшн Щ АЗ рщик ы оззн щп гзш шьакевныьа бк"

 "You were right, thank you for compliment."

----------


## BlackMage

Not quite.    ::

----------


## Rtyom

Could I be a code cracker after all?  ::

----------


## basurero

Come! Let us in on the secret of cracking this oh so mysterious code!

----------


## BlackMage

> Come! Let us in on the secret of cracking this oh so mysterious code!

 Ill give you a clue.
Щжж рщик гзш ы мжшк.

----------


## basurero

Let me guess, you just write in English using a Russian keyboard? Lol, unfortunately, I myself have succumbed to the evil of phonetic keyboards.... and thus your message is un-find-out-able.

----------


## BlackMage

> Let me guess, you just write in English using a Russian keyboard? Lol, unfortunately, I myself have succumbed to the evil of phonetic keyboards.... and thus your message is un-find-out-able.

 No, that was the original cipher.  Rytom cracked it in no time flat.  I used to use the phonetic keyboard, then i just decided to put little homemade stickers on my keyboard and learn the standard layout.  (йцукен -> qwerty)

----------


## basurero

Yeh, I used to use the phonetic keyboard but then I switched to phonetic because it was too damn slow and I had no desire whatsoever to deface a keyboard which is not mine to deface.

----------


## синичка

> Щп гзш мыь меымд НОЩВю нокь Щжж тк щбхекввка.

 If you can crack THIS, then Ill be impressed.   

> Тшн Щ АЗ рщик ы оззн щп гзш шьакевныьа бк"

 But I DO give a hoot if you understand me. 
That wasn't too difficult to crack...

----------


## BlackMage

> That wasn't too difficult to crack...

 Well done! 
(It wasn't designed to be difficult.)

----------


## синичка

Then why would you be impressed?   ::   ::

----------


## BlackMage

> Then why would you be impressed?

 I clearly have very low expectations for this group.

----------

